# Best for Tackle Twill & Occasional Vinyl



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi All;

Besides the Roland GX-24 is there another brand that is really good at cutting Tackle Twill? I've spent about $2,500 in applique last year and want to cut my own so I don't have to meet the minimums set by the applique company.

Can someone recommend a good cutter/plotter? Also software does it come with it?

I have photoshop (and illustrator but I've not had time to play with it yet). 

Thanks!

Carrie 
Welcome to Texas Embroidery Shop


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Carrie. A laser cutter/engraver, and an ioline (shown here: Hardware: Ioline 300 for applique cutting) could do the applique jobs better. Both are quite pricey though.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would check out the us cuter copam. It has a servo motor. ..... JB


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Carrie,
Do you mean you have $2500 of appliqué you need to cut? Or that you spent that last year and will be buying more appliqué for a vinyl cutter? The reason I ask is because you can't cut just any material in a vinyl cutter. It must have the carrier backing stuck to it in order to cut it with a cutter.

I made a costly mistake by buying about $100 worth of tackle twill expecting to be able to cut it in my cutter, but it did not come with the carrier backing, so I have to cut everything about by hand. Just a heads up.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

we cut twill and felts with our laser... the laser also seals the edge on the twill and prevents fraying that usually required vinyl or sewing to nail down!


----------



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

"Do you mean you have $2500 of appliqué you need to cut" No, I have spent about that much in applique at just Stahl's. I have spent another $400-500 through someone that can cut fabric choices. So I really need to get an applique cutter.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

In my opinion, if you are looking to cut 99% applique then the Ioline 300 is the way to go.

If it was a 50/50 split between applique and films then a GX-24 would do the job.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> In my opinion, if you are looking to cut 99% applique then the Ioline 300 is the way to go.
> 
> If it was a 50/50 split between applique and films then a GX-24 would do the job.


Care to elaborate more on this, Josh? Because I'm thinking that there are materials (fabrics, etc) that an Ioline 300 can cut, that a GX-24 can't.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

vctradingcubao said:


> Care to elaborate more on this, Josh? Because I'm thinking that there are materials (fabrics, etc) that an Ioline 300 can cut, that a GX-24 can't.


There are definitely fabrics that the Ioline 300 can cut that the GX can't. 

The most commonly used material for applique is twill. The GX-24 can cut twill as well as the Ioline 300, however with the GX-24 it needs to be mounted to a carrier sheet in order to make it two ply as well as have the rigidity to feed through properly. There are some twills available that are premounted to the carrier sheet - these are usually classified as pressure sensitive twill. 

With the Ioline, there is no need to make the fabric you want to cut pressure sensitive. Just lay the fabric down and cut. Also, you can cut some materials that the GX can't do effectively such as felt and wool.

The negatives of the Ioline 300 are that it is a flat bed cutter. This means that you have to load individual sheets or pieces into the cutter to cut. With the GX-24 being a roll style cutter, you can load a whole roll of Pressure sensitive twill and press go. This roll style is also a benefit if you will be cutting films and vinyls as I don't think the Ioline 300 would be great for this.

Finally, another selling point of the GX is the optic eye for trimming around transfer paper and preprinted designs. The Ioline 300 does not have this capability.

So I think the Ioline 300 is highly targeted towards applique specifically whereas the GX-24 is more of an all purpose unit with some applique restrictions.


----------



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

Does the GX-24 have the ability or does it come with additional software to create the embroidery sew disk? Its much cheaper than the Ioline 300


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't think the GX-24 (or even the ioline300) has the ability to create a "sew disk". What you usually do is use a vector segment to cut the applique, then use that same vector segment and convert to applique/satin stitches on an embroidery digitizing software (Wilcom, Pulse, etc.)


----------



## wildwoodemb (Aug 22, 2008)

texemb said:


> Does the GX-24 have the ability or does it come with additional software to create the embroidery sew disk? Its much cheaper than the Ioline 300


The Ioline 300 software will create a sew disk to sew down applique.


----------



## totalstitch (Apr 8, 2007)

I have the Ioline 300 and it was a great investment for us, and yes it does create a sew disc. We too were spending alot of money on applique's so we brought it in-house. It makes it possible to do the 1 and 2 piece orders we had to turn down in the past As stated above it is also nice because you can kiss-cut the twill instead of having a placement stitch for each layer.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Stahls has the GX package for about $2k that includes the software to create the sew disk.

I have notbought it yet-but have been considering it. 

If it can cut twill too that would be a tremendous value.


----------



## TomandBunny (Apr 13, 2007)

Teamwear said:


> Stahls has the GX package for about $2k that includes the software to create the sew disk.
> 
> I have notbought it yet-but have been considering it.
> 
> If it can cut twill too that would be a tremendous value.


stahls price is $6995.00


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

TomandBunny said:


> stahls price is $6995.00


That is for the Ioline (which I don't think can cut vinyl?) ... their price for the GX24 is $2186 that includes twill stitch pro for creating the stitch files. I believe you also need another program such as Illustrator or Corel to create the shapes to export, then import into TSP to create the sew files.

If you are going to buy the GX24 and TSP package, I think Imprintables Warehouse has a better package...


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

tfalk said:


> That is for the Ioline (which I don't think can cut vinyl?) ... their price for the GX24 is $2186 that includes twill stitch pro for creating the stitch files. I believe you also need another program such as Illustrator or Corel to create the shapes to export, then import into TSP to create the sew files.
> 
> If you are going to buy the GX24 and TSP package, I think Imprintables Warehouse has a better package...


The Ioline can also cut vinyl. 

The GX-24 Package is as follows
Roland® GX-24 Package 2 - $2,186

Roland® GX-24 Vinyl Cutter 
TwillStitch Pro™ Software a $799 value! 
60° TWILL blade 
One 25 yard roll of CAD-CUT® Pressure 
Sensitive Poly-TWILL™ 
Free Online Training Videos! 
2 Year Warranty! 
Free Phone Support! 

Shipping is not included 

Best Regards.


----------

